# 2000 Altima Check Oil Light On, Engine Off



## one800blackman (Jul 6, 2008)

Case: My sister's Altima, that just had an oil change last week, had the Check Oil" light come on. After about the 30 more minutes of driving, the engine cut off. Oil level was good and no oil splattered around in engine bay; car restarted and turned right back off. 

Questions: Is there a check system on this car that'll turn the engine off if oil pressure is too low, in order to not blow the engine or does it sound like the engine is fried? Any suggestions.


----------

